# 200 micron filter for honey--overkill?



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

High pressure (like a gear pump) - in my opinion, not necessary.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Heat the honey to 140. Maybe that would do it. And spray a little water on the filter before running honey thru it.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Does your honey seem like it needs filtering? The 400 micron filter must have taken care of the bee parts and other stuff you want to remove, right?


----------



## mlknigh2 (May 9, 2010)

I ran a 400 micron filter for a little while but it was to slow. The honey had to be really warm to get through it then after a little bit of wax builds up it quits altogether. Moved up to the 600 micron and it does great. especially if the honey is warm. My opinion, the 200 micron is to small.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I use the 600-400-200 set. It works just fine, but the temperature in my shop is around 100F. If you do not use larger sieves first, a fine sieve will be plugged rapidly.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

First of all MARK shame on you for suggesting he spray water on his filter before putting honey through it. I know it probably wouldn't be enough to ruin it for moisture sake, but why take the chance. Now back to the main question. I run my honey directly from the extractor thru the 200 micron sieve and never have a problem with it taking too long. My honey is extracted at hive temp(right after pulling). So either my honey is too think  or I have more patience than most. I've noticed a little bit of junk in my honey still if all I do is run it through the 600, so I run it thru the 200, most of the YUCK is gone and all of the pollen and such is still there. WIN WIN


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are you all really talking about FILTERs or Strainers.

I strain my honey thru a nylon cloth, which is held onto the bucket w/ clothes pins. Before I strain the next bucket of honey, I rinse the straining cloth w/ hot water to remove the honey and wax particles from the cloth. Then I pin it onto the next bucket while still damp. If I did not do that, it would take forever for the honey to start going thru the cloth. It never seems to add enuf moisture to make a difference.

Rod,
What are you straining into? A 5 gallon bucket? If the strainer sits on the rim of a bucket you can't fill it fully. Right?


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

wetting a filter or a sieve is standard practice to promote flow. He didn't suggest running a hose on the sieve for the first several minutes.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I was waiting. 
Waiting for the Thread titled "How to extend your crop." lol


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I put the 600 inside the 400 and let the extracter run the honey through them. I never use the 200. Honey always looks greats after those two screens.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I use a square clear bucket from the restaurant supply house. Works great the filter wont slide down in and it is easy to lift out. I know round filter in square hole jokes but, it works better then a round bucket.


----------

